# is rice constipating?



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

and if so, why?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

In an of itself, it shouldn't be. However, when people eat rice they might be avoiding fibrous foods along with it, and thus getting a reduced amount of fiber and that could have a constipating effect.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

brown rice or regular rice?tom


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Rice is a soluble fiber and, as such, adds bulk to your stool. If you're not drinking enough water, you can get constipated from it. But as part of a regular meal, with veggies, etc. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

trbell, i mean plain regular white boil it yourself stove rice


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:brown rice or regular rice?


Brown rice does contain fiber. White rice does not. I was referring to white rice above.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

Not that I know of. In fact, steamed brown rice is a great benefit for "C." When I first was hit with IBS & a peptic ulcer, I went on a brown rice/ Earth's Best baby food diet for 2 weeks. Rather extreme but it did help to heal the ulcer & cleanse the colon thereby calming the intestinal spasms. I must note I was unaware at that point that I had IBS.PS I love your signature, amen & amen Sister


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

White rice has very little fiber in it.If you replace high fiber foods with white rice and you fall below the amount of fiber your body needs to be regular you could have more constipation than usual.Generally foods do not cause constipation in the way that foods can cause diarrhea. But when you eat large amounts of low fiber foods that can upset the balance of fiber that your particular body needs.Some of us need more fiber than others to be regular. The average diet does not have the amount of fiber the average person probably needs.Recommended fiber in the diet is 25-30 grams and most people get in the 10-20 range.K.


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

K, Do you think adding another 5 g's of fiber per day on top of the 25-30 recommended for "C"'s is beneficial?


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

thank you all for your replies. they are very much well apreciated


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

YES. Very. Especially Japanese rice.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I'll add also that rice is not constipating! It's not what you DO eat that causes C; it's what you DON'T eat!I will add that the amount of fiber in brown rice (in my opinion, anyway) seems insignificant. I doubt it makes too much of a difference for most people, unless they eat A LOT of brown rice.


----------

